# Maximus Labs



## shy (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello ppl,
  Trying to get some info/research on After FX PCT by Maximus Labs, but can't find any info on it. Is this a good PCT, any information well be appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2009)

never heard of it but it looks decent:

Estrogen reducing blend
Fenugreek Extract, 6, 17 keto etiocholeva-3-ol 3, 17 ketoetiochol-triene, Grape Seed Extract, 6-bromodione

Liver blockage
NAC (n-Acetyl Cysteine), Milk Thistle (80% Silymarin)

Prostate guard
Stinging Nettle, Saw Palmetto Berry Extract, Lycopene, Selenium

Test boosting blend
Tribulus Terrestris, Fenugreek Extract, Eurycoma Longifolia

Cardio/heart support
Red Yeast Rice, Niacin (Flush Free), CoQ10


----------



## shy (Dec 16, 2009)

Your opinion Robert; Which PCT would you prefer? After FX PCT by Maximus Labs or 6-oxo.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2009)

shy said:


> Your opinion Robert; Which PCT would you prefer? After FX PCT by Maximus Labs or 6-oxo.



what is the cycle that the PCT is for?


----------

